# وتنقل نحفوظة كما تنقل مرتجلة



## makala

ما معنى العبارة "وتنقل نحفوظة كما تنقل مرتجلة"؟

وتنوح المرأة على موتاها, وتتخذ النواح على الموتى صناعة لها في غير مآتمها, ولم تؤثر عن النساء قط في لغة من اللغات مرثاة تضارع المراثي التي نظمها الرجال, ولا تظهر في مراثيهن مسحة شخصية تترجم عن النفس وراء الكلمات المرددات المتواترة التي تقال في كل مأتم و في كل وفاة, وتنقل نحفوظة كما تنقل مرتجلة من نظم قائلتها في فجيعتها التي تعنيها ولاتعني غيرها, كأنها الأصوات التي تترجم عن غرائز الأحياء على نحو واحد في الحزن والألم أو في الشوق والحنين.


----------



## Mahaodeh

هناك خطأ إملائي، الكلمة هي "محفوظة" بالميم.

التعبير هذا يتعلق بالشعر، العبارة تعني أنها، أي المرأة، تنقل الشعر المحفوظ، أي الشعر الذي حفظته من قبل، أي الشعر الذي نظمته من قبل وحفظته، كما تنقل الشعر الذي ارتجلته، أي الشعر الذي قالته ارتجالا ولم تنظمه من قبل


----------

